# Tenersi al palo



## keramus

Ciao a tutti

Vorrei descrivere questa foto .
È corretto dire:



La donna si tiene al palo.

Sarei felice se poteste rispondere alla mia domanda.

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## ohbice

_La donna si tiene al palo _è indubbiamente una frase corretta.
Descriverei la foto con "La ginnasta sta facedo un esercizio sulla pertica". Ma magari il termine pertica si usava di più ai miei tempi, e oggi si direbbe che "... sta facendo un esercizio di _*pole dance*_" (mi scuso per il termine inglese, ma in italiano lo vedo tradotto con _danza al palo _che è decisamente peggio dell'originale), o magari sta facendo ancora qualcos'altro. Il contesto è sempre piuttosto importante, e la fotografia talvolta non dice abbastanza.
Ciao 
p


----------



## Pegasillo

Il termine più appropriato per quell'attrezzo è *pertica* (/'pɛrtika/, accento sulla "e"), anche se molti lo chiamano "palo", che è un termine più generico. Si legga il punto 2a di questo collegamento del vocabolario Treccani: http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/pertica/

A me sembra che la donna guarda verso l'alto, quindi direi che "_sta salendo / si sta arrampicando lungo la (sulla) pertica_".
Tuttavia, se volessimo ammettere che non sale, bensì rimane nello stesso punto a fare esercizi, potremmo dire che "_si tiene / si afferra / si sostiene con le mani alla pertica_" (ecco, _con le mani_ mi sembra un'utile aggiunta...) e "_fa evoluzioni attorno alla pertica_".

Un saluto!


----------



## keramus

Grazie mille.

Che ne dite di:

La donna balla sulla pertica.

Grazie mille.


----------



## Pegasillo

keramus said:


> Che ne dite di:
> 
> La donna balla sulla pertica.
> 
> Grazie mille.


A me non sembra che balli, bensì che stia salendo lungo la pertica... Comunque, se vuoi dare questo significato alla foto, personalmente preferisco: "La donna balla _intorno alla_ pertica". Pur non essendo sbagliato _sulla_ pertica, mi sembra più preciso dire che ci balli intorno (o attorno), visto che la pertica è in posizione verticale e non pare che la donna ci stia propriamente _sopra_... Fosse una pista da ballo, come in discoteca, allora sì andrebbe bene dire "balla _sulla_ pista".

Ciao!


----------



## keramus

Grazie mille.


----------



## ohbice

Purtroppo il topic è "tenersi al palo"... se volessimo investigare sulla fotografia potremmo fare mille congetture, ma congetturare sfortunatamente è oltre lo scopo di questo forum. La foto ci dice che la donna e la pertica (per me meglio "il palo) sono in relazione tra loro. La donna sta salendo, come sostiene Pegasillo? Non lo credo, credo che la testa sia rivolta verso l'alto per la tensione verso una posizione orizzontale, o comunque di equilibrio. La donna sta danzando? Non lo credo, al limite potrei pensare che sta facendo esercizi di allenamento anche finalizzati alla danza sul palo.
Il problema è che la fotografia congela un istante, lasciandoci soltanto la possibilità di formulare ipotesi. Io non credo a quello che dite e però allo stesso modo mi rendo conto che le mie sono congetture tanto quanto le vostre... non posso escludere che non abbiate ragione voi.
Allo stesso modo mi sono fatto un paio di idee:
1. Non direi mai "la donna si tiene al palo", è una frase che mi fa venire in mente una persona ubriaca, o comunque in difficoltà, che afferra un palo, o si appoggia a un palo per non cadere. 
2. "La donna è in equilibrio sul palo", "la donna si esercita sul palo", non andrei oltre a questo. E' questo che l'istante fotografa. Almeno secondo me 
Ciao
p


----------



## keramus

Grazie mille.


----------



## bearded

'' La donna si regge al palo''  mi sembrerebbe un'espressione adatta a descrivere questa foto. Sia che la donna stia danzando, sia che stia eseguendo un esercizio ginnico, nel momento della foto si sta reggendo al palo.
Definizione Dizionario WR per 'reggersi': appoggiarsi, aggrapparsi, tenersi.


----------



## ohbice

_Tienti _bene al palo eh, non cadere (sul passante di Milano, rivolto a mia nipote (quasi 3 anni)).
_Reggiti _non è molto diverso ;-)


----------



## keramus

Grazie mille.


----------



## dragonseven

keramus said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Vorrei descrivere questa foto.
> È corretto dire:
> «La donna si tiene al palo.»?


 Più idoneo, secondo me, in luogo di "tenersi" vedo "aggrapparsi" o "appendersi", ma, inoltre, leverei il riflessivo e userei "attanagliare".
«La donna _è aggrappata/appesa/*attanagliata*_ alla pertica (o, «al palo»)».

Oppure, meglio ancora per una didascalia:
«Donna _aggrappata/appesa/*attanagliata*_ alla pertica (o, «al palo»)».

Miei due cent.


----------



## keramus

Grazie mille.


----------



## bearded

Scusa, Dragon, ma io non sono tanto d'accordo su ''attanagliare''.  Intanto secondo me è il palo ad essere caso mai attanagliato dalla donna, non la donna ad essere attanagliata... E poi questo verbo ormai si usa solo in espressioni del tipo ''attanagliato dal terrore, dal rimorso'' e simili.  Qui mi suona molto strano.  D'accordissimo invece su  ''la donna è aggrappata al palo''.


----------



## ohbice

Sono i crampi che attanagliano, Dragon...

(Concordo con bearded man, ovviamente).


----------



## keramus

Grazie mille.


----------



## bearded

keramus said:


> Grazie mille.


Caro Keramus,
Non è necessario che ringrazi ogni volta!


----------



## keramus

Non vorrei sembrarvi maleducato. Voi siete molto gentili. Per questa ragione, vorrei apprezzare l'aiuto che mi avete dato. Non so come ringraziarvi.


----------



## bearded

Hai già scritto all'inizio ''Grazie in anticipo''.  Sei troppo gentile!


----------



## keramus

A proposito, posso dire :
Grazie anticipamente invece di in anticipo.


----------



## bearded

Meglio ''ringrazio anticipatamente'' oppure 'ringraziamenti anticipati''.
Adesso non ringraziare!


----------



## keramus

Va bene. Mi arrendo.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> [M]a io non sono tanto d'accordo su ''attanagliare''.


 Hai ragione, Bearded, la frase corretta --naturalmente, riferendomi al solo attimo ripreso dallo scatto-- che dovevo scrivere è la seguente:

«Donna attanaglia la pertica/il palo (con le mani)».


Comunque, piú in generale, sono d'accordo con Ohbice (tranne che in #15 ).


----------



## Necsus

dragonseven said:


> «Donna attanaglia la pertica/il palo (con le mani)».


Ecco, è meglio comunque specificare, al di là del verbo (che neanche io condivido), perché a quanto pare anche questo è tenersi/reggersi a un palo:


----------



## dragonseven

Non sono d'accordo. Ma se lo dici tu...


----------



## Necsus

Non lo dico io, è una delle immagini che vengono proposte se digiti in G. 'reggersi al palo': CLIC.


----------



## bearded

Beh, il palo viene attanagliato con ...un altro mezzo. Bella foto, comunque.


----------



## Necsus

Secondo me è 'attanagliare' che non funziona, nel contesto dato, ma ovviamente è un giudizio personale. 
E l'ironia la si può cogliere nel mio suggerimento, o nella propria interpretazione, ma io non la vedo dichiarata nella foto in alcun modo.


----------



## bearded

Anche per me il verbo è inadatto al contesto dato.  Lo trovo invece abbastanza adatto a questa seconda foto.  La signora qui usa i ...lombi come tenaglie.
Ma nel commentare una foto diversa da quella dell'OP rischiamo di uscire dal tema...


----------



## dragonseven

Beh, per me rende l'idea (nell'immagine in OP, non in quella al #24), poiché oltre a stringere si fa leva.

P.s.: Sí, l'ironia è dovuta dalla frase insieme con l'immagine.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Buongiorno a tutti.
Secondo me praticamente tutti i sinonimi proposti (si tiene, si aggrappa, si regge ecc.) danno un'immagine di una persona che sta con i piedi per terra.
Si tiene al palo per non cadere in autobus.

Si aggrappa ha un significato più forte, anche emotivo, come "all'ancora di salvezza".
Si attanaglia ancora di più [a un'altra persona, per non lasciarla andare via].

A me sembra che esprima meglio l'immagine "La donna esegue esercizi reggendosi alla pertica", dove una descrizione più dettagliata dell'azione rende la locuzione plausibile. È ovvio che la donna si sta muovendo e questo non va dimenticato, anche il verbo dovrebbe esprimere movimento.
In questo caso si tiene, si regge ma anche si aggrappa vanno ugualmente bene.


----------

